# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  حل مشكلة ظهور كلمة Demo تابلت Wintouch

## kojyy

ظهور كلمة Demo  على شاشة التابلت الصينى Wintouch يكون علاجها تفليش التابلت بالفلاشة الخاصة به حسب البرودكت كما تعلمون 
لكن اليوم نقدم حلا حصريا ودون الاطاله .
قم بتثبيت الملف المرفق SystemPack.apk  واغلق الجهاز لمدة 30 ثانية وقم  بالتشغيل ومبروك عليك حل المشكلة دون الدخول فى مشاكل تفليش التابلت الصينى

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عمار الكامل

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## yassin55

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## zm1963

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## WAWI04

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## مصطفى كينج

اين حل المشكلة

----------


## مصطفى كينج

سجلت وبعدين عايز مشاركة ودوخينى لية

----------


## مصطفى كينج

اين المرفق

----------


## M22R55

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## waleed sahole

الف الغ شكر

----------


## Resalacopy

شكرا

----------


## ناني السيد

اذكر الله

----------


## Bandanh

شكرااااا

----------


## Khalil33

مشكوررر جدا على مجهودك

----------


## kojyy

> اين المرفق

 *المرفق فى نهاية الموضوع اخى الكريم*

----------


## lord.98

مشكور

----------


## smsm.soni

اشكرك

----------


## maj_m{s

بارك الله فيك

----------


## etsek

> ظهور كلمة Demo  على شاشة التابلت الصينى Wintouch يكون علاجها تفليش التابلت بالفلاشة الخاصة به حسب البرودكت كما تعلمون 
> لكن اليوم نقدم حلا حصريا ودون الاطاله .
> قم بتثبيت الملف المرفق SystemPack.apk  واغلق الجهاز لمدة 30 ثانية وقم  بالتشغيل ومبروك عليك حل المشكلة دون الدخول فى مشاكل تفليش التابلت الصينى

 مشكوووور اخي على حل المشكلة

----------


## mostafaabrahim

حلو ومتشكرين جدا

----------


## fashfash92

مشكوررر جدا  مشكوررر جدا

----------


## mostafaabrahim

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## ahmadaaa111

عم تصعبو الامور كتير للاسف

----------


## nazem alokla

الله يعطيك العافية اخي في ميزان حسناتك 
      مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## eslam201047

م                شكور

----------

